# Color



## shmiddy12 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm trying to figure out what kind of pit he is I rescued him no papers but almost everyone says Fawn and some say red nose no idea anyone help









Sent from my Z958 using Tapatalk


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

He's super cute! Just red.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Red nose is just that, the color of the nose, not a type of dog. Back yard breeders came up with the terms red nose, blue nose, gator mouth, etc. to peddle dogs.

Like BC said, the color is red, and being a dog of unknown lineage you are best off going with rescue mutt or BBM (bull bred mutt). May of us here have the same, and to call them a pit bull is doing disservice to the real American Pit Bull Terrier.

Really cute pup, and welcome to the community!


----------



## caponebluechicag (May 8, 2016)

It's the color of there fur give them the term red or blue and so on itscan American red nose Pitt node has nothing to do with it just a term 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## caponebluechicag (May 8, 2016)

caponebluechicag said:


> It's the color of there fur give them the term red or blue and so on itscan American red nose Pitt node has nothing to do with it just a term
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Dam my typing suxs

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steinlin (Dec 20, 2009)

red rednose


----------



## ginger (Feb 15, 2017)

so cute. my dog is the same color. she looks like full pit, but same as you, she is a rescue with no papers. I never know what to call her either, she isn't very big, only 44-48 pounds. and about 1-2 years old. red ginger colored, with white patch on chest and feet. red nose, amber eyed, and beautiful. and your puppy looks like its gonna be a beauty as well.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

ginger said:


> so cute. my dog is the same color. she looks like full pit, but same as you, she is a rescue with no papers. I never know what to call her either, she isn't very big, only 44-48 pounds. and about 1-2 years old. red ginger colored, with white patch on chest and feet. red nose, amber eyed, and beautiful. and your puppy looks like its gonna be a beauty as well.


Bull Breed Mix is a good label for your pup.


----------

